# Tour de Force NY



## brainer23 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anybody have any experience cycling this event and can give me a little info?

I understand we have to raise $1250, but do we also pay for each hotel visit? How many miles is it a day?

Thinking about signing up, but looking for more info first.

Tour De Force NY - 9/11 Memorial Bike Ride


----------



## F350Lawman (Jan 14, 2013)

No you pay for very little other than the few meals they don't provide.

I donated a support vehicle last year and then had the time, so went as the driver of this vehicle. It was a great event and well run. This year I am going to ride. The may be filled, why not contact them.


----------



## alexemil5 (Dec 29, 2012)

I didn't like this idea, I have already member of this part of Force NY. But didn't get any benefit.


----------



## F350Lawman (Jan 14, 2013)

alexemil5 said:


> I didn't like this idea, I have already member of this part of Force NY. But didn't get any benefit.



I think you're confused. We are speaking of a 911 memorial bike event. There wouldn't be any benefit to you, this is a charity bike ride. The purpose of the event is to raise money for the families of police officers killed in the line of duty across the nation. The minimum amount you have to raise is fairly low, considering what they have to provide transportation hotels food etc. while still making a meaningful contribution


----------

